# My handsome little man!



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

This is Lucian von Huerta Hof. 4 1/2 mos old.
He is the "New man in my life!" I just adore him!:wub:


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

He is GORGEOUS! 
And I love his name.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Robin! :greet:

Loving these beautiful sable babies.

So beside showing off their awesome good looks in conformation  how do you see them doing in sport or work venues?

Inquiring minds want to know!!


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Love the color! So cute


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

just love his coloration. very striking. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Gorgeous :wub:


----------



## Jamie_in_KY (Nov 4, 2006)

Beautiful


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

He's handsome! And I love his coloring too!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He's gorgeous and I love his name! Huge "Underworld" fan here and Lucian was my favorite character.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm so jealous! Beautiful dog. :wub:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yowza! He's a hottie, Robin! Is he a cross?


----------



## anonymouse71 (Aug 7, 2013)

absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Stunning!


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

I love his listening eyes


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Gorgeous!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Thank you for the compliments!
No, he is not a cross...he is all WL lineage.

Lucian is "wonderful". He is very, very confident & social.....ALMOST...too "sweet".
However;....there lurks another "side" to him, and this is what I am excited about.
We will let him mature on his own time, without trying to rush him with training...too much.
The litter is really nice...we also kept back a sister...her name is LeVian. I'll post a pic of her when she comes back to me.
Our recent "cross-over" litter is just 6 wks old.....THE DEVILS....LOL


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Robin , do you think he is as nice as your Noche ?

I checked to see how he had matured . check out your web site Noche vom Kistha Haus

Looks like some auto correct or auto interpret changed the names to Levitra and Viagra (no prescription even!)

Here is Noche Noche Vom Kistha Haus


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

That boy is quite striking! I tried looking for a pedigree, but my google-foo doesn't quite work at 5am. Could you help me? I can't wait to see how this boy matures


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Robin, it's nice to see you. I miss your posts and pics

He is a looker - gorgeous!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

This is Lucian's Pedigree.....it is a line breeding.
Line-breeding for the progency of INT/GRAND CHAMPION Henry vom Ödland and Just IsAdorable Vom Kistha Haus


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

This is a picture of one of the previous Izzy puppies from last year....one of the IZZUZIES. LOL


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank you! 
So we know the boy is a looker, what can you tell us about him?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Tell you about "whom?" the 4 mo old puppy?....or the 12 mo old who lives with his owner?

Lucian... (puppy) is great! He is confident, calm...yet is very social. He is exhibiting a "good" genetic "puppy prey drive"...but he also has another "side" to him.
His training will be very slow,..I want him to grow up both physically and mentally, and not push him to maturity.

Izzo....(12 mo old). The owner loves him. He has said that Izzo is the easiest "trainable" dog he has owned. He is super smart, VERY biddable and has very nice drives. He can retrieve all day long, and loves to track. He is his "best friend" and home companion.
The entire litter has had ll positive feed back...except for one who likes to eat frozen (goose/wild animal) poop.....LOL


----------

